# Blood from the nipple



## Allie K (Apr 30, 2002)

Jeanette,

I realise that this may not be something that you can advise on but thought I'd give it a shot as I am getting worried.

I stopped breast feeding about 10 months ago but have continued to have a small amount of milky discharge from the nipple. I was a bit concerned about it continuing for so long but thought I'd give it a while before seeking advice but now one of them is producing a bloody discharge and I wondered if this is something I should get checked and what it could be other than the obvious scary option of cancer.

Grateful for any advice.

Allie


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hi Allie

It can take many months for your breasts to finally stop producing small amounts of milk.

However, as you have been having a bloody discharge you really need to get your breasts checked by your GP. It could be an infection inwhich case you will need antibiotics (plus try the cabbage leaves positioned around the nipple area).

Hope this helps.

love

Jeanette xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Allie K (Apr 30, 2002)

Thanks Jeanette for replying so quickly.

I will go and see my GP this week sometime for a check up. Hopefully it will be nothing to worry about.

Love

Allie


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Hi Allie 

My milk took absolutely ages to dry up totally after Jack. In fact, I'm not sure that it had completely even when I was ttc Ben, and that was over 2 years later. 

Hope it's all okay for you, and just an easy to treat infection (most likely  ). Please let us know how you get on at the doctors. 

Love 

Jayne x


----------



## Pilchardcat (Feb 1, 2003)

Dear Allie

Please let us know how you get on, its scarey (i've been there) but you will feel so much better from seeking advice at the doctors  

With love
Amanda xxx


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hi Allie

Just wondered how you are?

love

jeanette xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Allie K (Apr 30, 2002)

Sorry Jeanette,

Dr took my history, did swab for infection and it came back clear. He said nothing to worry about  .

Thanksto you Jayne and Amanda for taking the time to reply - sorry I hadn''t replied sooner  but I've only just seen your message.

Allie


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Excellent news Allie. What a worry though! 

Glad all's okay. 

Love 

Jayne x


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya

So pleased to hear this!

What a relief

Love

Jeanette xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------

